# Husbands affair partner contacting me through FB



## blueskies30 (Jan 27, 2010)

My husbands affair partner contacted me today to quote see how things wee going. Funny thing is that we just got back late last night from our vacation. So I guess she must be following my FB account. I'm not going to contact her back since I know she wants done firm of contact. She's either feeling so guilty about the lies she told me or she wants to tell me more lies to further hurt my marriage. 

Anyone else have thier husbands affair partner knowingly contacting them to try to be friends?

This woman must be crazy!!!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Kurosity (Dec 22, 2011)

Yes and it still boggles the mind


----------



## always_hopefull (Aug 11, 2011)

Yes, I got a message through FB telling me my exh was cheating on me with her and another woman. She was po'd that he had a ons while near her, she felt he cheated on her and was mad.


----------



## COguy (Dec 1, 2011)

I hope you blocked her from FB after that.


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

Block her. Don't even respond to her, which is what she wants.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## blueskies30 (Jan 27, 2010)

I have not responded to her and never planned to respond back. I have access to FB only from my phone because my computer is not working with FB, do I'm not sure I have the same ability to block her in the phone. I do know how to block her though, so will try to block her.

What's scary is that she lives in the same city and I'm feeling like she could be stalking now. It's like she wants my life. From what I can see of her on her profile picture she is very similar to me. I just don't know things like eye color or weight. 

At least I can try to heal by thinking that she is invias of me.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Kurosity (Dec 22, 2011)

If you fear stalking then start documenting everything that pretains to her. Any and all messages, strang happening, and weird phone calls. Documentation can help when you need to get the law involved.

I hope that is not the case and hopefully this is some sort of fishing thing and she just wants you to mention her contacting you to you H to see if he'll take the bait. I hope from the bottom of my heart that is all it is. 

Best wishes and good luck


----------



## kittykat09 (Mar 26, 2012)

If you're afraid of stalking, make your profile friends only. Then she can't see anything (and neither can anyone else you don't want to have access to your info).


----------



## Homemaker_Numero_Uno (Jan 18, 2011)

Some people are just plain scary.


----------



## Kurosity (Dec 22, 2011)

A scary vibe is one I would listen to for sure.


----------



## blueskies30 (Jan 27, 2010)

My FB account was hacked last night. I was on my FB page accessed through my phone and the green dot showing that I was online with a computer was on. It never comes on because I don't have instant messaging through my phone set up. So someone was signed on as me for about 30 minutes last night.

The laws here are hard to get a restraining order. She has to have made physical contact in a threatening way. Now I'm afraid that she may have an idea of where I live. If it washer that hacked ( I don't know anyone else her would be fishing for info on me) then she could have read all my messages and gotten into my private forums searching for phone numbers and other more personal info.

I know for a fact my phone number is listed a couple times in different messages where I was exchanging numbers with friends. She could have also read messages where I was talking about her.

I asked my husband during our vacation if he hated her and he said he had no reason too. To me he should hate her for all the messages she has sent me. Also that she had posted on his FB wall about missing him that first alerted me that my husband had an affair. 

This conversation I had with my Husbsnd was before all this stuff. He still seems like he is not worried about my safety like he should be
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## COguy (Dec 1, 2011)

blueskies30 said:


> My FB account was hacked last night. I was on my FB page accessed through my phone and the green dot showing that I was online with a computer was on. It never comes on because I don't have instant messaging through my phone set up. So someone was signed on as me for about 30 minutes last night.
> 
> The laws here are hard to get a restraining order. She has to have made physical contact in a threatening way. Now I'm afraid that she may have an idea of where I live. If it washer that hacked ( I don't know anyone else her would be fishing for info on me) then she could have read all my messages and gotten into my private forums searching for phone numbers and other more personal info.
> 
> ...


You can go into your FB and under settings click "security" and at the bottom it will show you all the physical locations and computers you are logged in from. Before you change your password check it out and see if it matches where crazy lives. Note it's not always precise to the exact location, sometimes it's a general area. You can also end sessions like that, so what I would do is end all of the sessions you see there and then change the password. And change the password for any related accounts that are accessed through there if they are the same password, especially e-mail.


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

Change your password STAT and report to FB that your account was hacked.


----------



## blueskies30 (Jan 27, 2010)

COguy: thanks for the info on security settings. I will defiantly try to see what it says about what computer location is logged in at. Will it still
Show even if she hasn't logged in at the time I check?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## blueskies30 (Jan 27, 2010)

What's also funny snd I don't know if it's entirely true, but a couple months ago my husband closed his FB account saying that someone hacked it. I suspected her, but I wasn't sure if he was talking about me because I had full access to his account.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

She sounds like a looney tune. Ew.


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

you certain it wasnt your husband who was on it?


----------



## COguy (Dec 1, 2011)

blueskies30 said:


> COguy: thanks for the info on security settings. I will defiantly try to see what it says about what computer location is logged in at. Will it still
> Show even if she hasn't logged in at the time I check?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Well generally, unless you log out specifically, it will keep you logged in and you can still see the session. For instance, if I log in from my computer, then shut my computer off, the session is still active with FB. It will stay active unless I click "log out" with FB, or use a private browsing session with my browser that deletes cookies when I close the browser. There are going to be a LOT of entries, way more than you would expect, and if you're not computer savvy it can be a little confusing. For example, on my FB there is a login from my work computer, home computer, wife's phone, my phone, and for some of those sessions there are two or three entries. If you looked at it you'd think I was hacked, I have to systematically rule out each one. I knew my wife was hacked when there was a session opening up in Detroit, from a browser we don't use. If you want you can PM me the screenshot with the info on it and I can walk you through it (you can fuzz out any personal details). 

If you tell FB you were hacked they can track it physically though to an IP address even if they aren't logged in now. I'd recommend that in this case since it may lead to a police report.


----------



## blueskies30 (Jan 27, 2010)

COguy said:


> Well generally, unless you log out specifically, it will keep you logged in and you can still see the session. For instance, if I log in from my computer, then shut my computer off, the session is still active with FB. It will stay active unless I click "log out" with FB, or use a private browsing session with my browser that deletes cookies when I close the browser. There are going to be a LOT of entries, way more than you would expect, and if you're not computer savvy it can be a little confusing. For example, on my FB there is a login from my work computer, home computer, wife's phone, my phone, and for some of those sessions there are two or three entries. If you looked at it you'd think I was hacked, I have to systematically rule out each one. I knew my wife was hacked when there was a session opening up in Detroit, from a browser we don't use. If you want you can PM me the screenshot with the info on it and I can walk you through it (you can fuzz out any personal details).
> 
> Thanks so much!! I'm going to work on this once my kids are at school. I'll see what it all says. This person lives in the same city as I do though and I assume pretty close to me. My Husband of course knows where she lives and has said she lives in a brand new condo that is too high of rent for her. Most places in this city you csn get to in about 15 minutes, so that's why I'm guessing she is way to close than I'd like
> If you tell FB you were hacked they can track it physically though to an IP address even if they aren't logged in now. I'd recommend that in this case since it may lead to a police report.


_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## COguy (Dec 1, 2011)

Well then it probably won't help you too much, only FB will know the IP it logged from, and probably won't release it to you directly. They may not do anything unless a police report is filed, it's kind of a chicken and egg thing, need police to get IP, need IP to figure out if you've been hacked.

But why don't you ask husband specifically where she lives? If you have reason to believe she's hacking you, he needs to tell you. What is he hiding?


----------



## blueskies30 (Jan 27, 2010)

My Husband seems much more worried about what crazy biocth is doing now. I told him I'm going to see what computers my FB has been accessed through. He was worried that she might have contacted me again. 

We have to deal with my husbands dead car this morning first. 

He seems supportive of things though
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## blueskies30 (Jan 27, 2010)

I don't think my Husband wants me to know where exactly she lives for fear of me doing something I might regret. I've never asked him for the information at all though. I have asked him if he had told her where we lived while he and her were in the relationship. He said she doesn't know. 

Now knowing that she could have hacked into my FB. If she didn't know where we lived before now she probably has a clear idea of the area we live in because of local check ins and because I think I had a conversation on FB messaging and told another friend the area street crossing that I lived. 

I am more computer savy then my Husband is so its scary what I know she can have access too.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## blueskies30 (Jan 27, 2010)

COguy: I just checked my FB security and someone has hacked my account. It shows 2 locations. 1 town that is just south of me. Sometimes that town can be considered the same town as mine. My Husband is in counseling right now or I would text him and ask where she lives
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## COguy (Dec 1, 2011)

blueskies30 said:


> COguy: I just checked my FB security and someone has hacked my account. It shows 2 locations. 1 town that is just south of me. Sometimes that town can be considered the same town as mine. My Husband is in counseling right now or I would text him and ask where she lives
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


is the operating systme and/or browser one that you use? Sometimes it lists me as in the town next over, but I can always tell the right computers because the locations are close and the browsers/operating systems.


----------



## blueskies30 (Jan 27, 2010)

COguy said:


> is the operating systme and/or browser one that you use? Sometimes it lists me as in the town next over, but I can always tell the right computers because the locations are close and the browsers/operating systems.


I'm not sure what the operating systems are.

I blocked her and made my account private.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## COguy (Dec 1, 2011)

blueskies30 said:


> I'm not sure what the operating systems are.
> 
> I blocked her and made my account private.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


You changed your passwords right?


----------



## blueskies30 (Jan 27, 2010)

COguy said:


> You changed your passwords right?


I changed my passwords and did every other security measure I could
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## sirdano (Dec 30, 2011)

My wife shut down her FB for a 6 months. Then he keep hitting us through gmail. Gmail does not let you kick the email back to sender all you can do is trash it or put in a special folder. So some of them were getting pretty bad so we made a folder to keep them in case. She lets me have password to all her accounts so I would know if anything was going on. And it is not. You should see some of the emails we get. It not like he was ever trying to change her mind to go with him but to blame everyone else for what happen. Amazing!


----------



## COguy (Dec 1, 2011)

sirdano said:


> My wife shut down her FB for a 6 months. Then he keep hitting us through gmail. Gmail does not let you kick the email back to sender all you can do is trash it or put in a special folder. So some of them were getting pretty bad so we made a folder to keep them in case. She lets me have password to all her accounts so I would know if anything was going on. And it is not. You should see some of the emails we get. It not like he was ever trying to change her mind to go with him but to blame everyone else for what happen. Amazing!


You can get a restraining order if you ask someone to stop sending you emails/calls and they don't. Attempting contact after that can land them in jail.


----------



## sirdano (Dec 30, 2011)

COguy said:


> You can get a restraining order if you ask someone to stop sending you emails/calls and they don't. Attempting contact after that can land them in jail.



It been a year now since DD and we have not heard from OM in four months so I think he finially got the idea.


----------



## Jonesey (Jul 11, 2011)

sirdano said:


> It been a year now since DD and we have not heard from OM in four months so I think he finially got the idea.


Why not just create a new email address?? Every time OM mail´s
it just keep the wound open..


----------



## sirdano (Dec 30, 2011)

Jonesey said:


> Why not just create a new email address?? Every time OM mail´s
> it just keep the wound open..


Changing email sometimes is like change phone number you can't remember what was all tied to it and then it is a pain in the butt to remind everyone you changed email. Some can't since it is a work used email so that would be out also. 

Can you imagine forgetting a password of a web site or other bisness you use to have then resend password but you change email. Now you can't log in..

We don't see it as a open wound as what he wrote was not nice and for me he lost. I never contacted him or do I want to and neither does she. It not like he was sending love letters only hate. I beleive sometimes you need to look at your past so you don't repeat it.


----------



## blueskies30 (Jan 27, 2010)

For me the OW messaging me just to ask how things were going and to hope they were going well, was trigger enough for me. She is blocked and I have every security measure there is for my account, so I hope she never contacts ever again.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

